

What's it like being a non-profit in Y Combinator? - BenjaminTodd
http://80000hours.org/?p=34583

======
jczhang
"We decided to focus on online content rather than coaching." Color me not
surprised haha (given its a YC company that moved to Mountain View). But I
hope they are working on ideas that can really replace or improve the value of
an actual human coach. Career coaching has to be really complex in today's
changing environment.

------
studentrob
"We’ve coached over 200 people, written over 300 articles, and worked with
academics at Oxford, to figure out how to have the greatest social impact
through your career. The answers aren’t what you’d first think – you don’t
have to work at a charity and we won’t tell you to follow your passion."

I'm not sure that's great advice if you don't recommend working on what they
enjoy and believe in.. Is there more to it?

Also, reading your site's articles on mobile is pretty annoying with that drop
down that sometimes does or doesn't cover the top of the screen. I like to be
able to scroll up or down to reread.

~~~
BenjaminTodd
Try reading the career guide: [https://80000hours.org/career-
guide/basics/](https://80000hours.org/career-guide/basics/)

I agree that's an issue - we're working on better mobile optimisation.

~~~
studentrob
Got it. Have you ever met anyone from dosomething.org? They work with kids
under 25 who want to have a social impact. Many go on to start their own non
profits. Maybe you can hook up your networks. I used to work there

------
ecesena
Can you say something on how do you measure reading time? What is the length
of your content? Do you measure 100% only, or also partial reads?

Having 50k+ users in July means about 12.5k in the last week, that for 170h
reading is 49s reading/user on avg. Do I read it correctly?

~~~
robertwiblin
It should be 170h _per day_ over the last week, so more like 6 minutes each
visitor.

~~~
ecesena
Ops, misread, sorry. Anyway, I wasn't criticizing the number itself, I just
wanted to understand more about the measurement process.

